# PCM, Bitstream (re-encode), or BItstream (audiophile)?



## riehmc

I have a Denon AVR-1610 and Samsung Blu-ray BD-P1600. I have turned off dynamic compression and PCM downsampling on the samsung, but I was wondering if I should use the PCM or Bitstream(audiophile) option. I have everything connected via HDMI and am looking for the best sound. What settings will give me the best sound?

I found this on a cnet forum but since I'm a newbie I couldn't post the address. 


Player settings
================

Digital Output, via optical for none HDMI amps:
------------------------------------------------
PCM - (poor)Not really worth using as you can loose multichannel output, but great if you are using a HDMI equipped amp.
Digital (re-encode) - (good) This will re-encode the source audio to a DTS stream always. Even if the source is Dolby Digital (DD) 5.1
*Digital (audiphile) - (best) Pipes the audio source to the amp.

PCM Down sampling:
------------------
On - output is @ 48Khz
*Off - output is @ 96Khz (if source audio supports it otherwise 48Khz)


Dynamic Range Compression:
---------------------------
Off - quiet speech will be quiet and loud noises very loud. Can lead to turning up and down the volume on the amp during watching the film.
*On - Pulls the quiet parts of the film up a bit so less volume twiddling.


----------



## eugovector

Bitstream


----------

